# Xeccon Geinea II bicycle light (6x18650 pack)



## subwoofer (Sep 18, 2013)

Xeccon have been working hard to improve on earlier cycle light designs and give the rider more features and performance. Xeccon does listen to the feedback from its customers and includes design updates based on this feedback.

Previously I have taken a look at the Xeccon Spiker 1206, Spiker 1207, S14 and S12. From the S12 to the Spiker models, there has been a clear progression in sophistication in these lights, and the Geinea models are yet again moving forward.

*What is in the box:*

Like the Spiker 1207 model I have reviewed previously, the Geinea II comes with all its components in a zip up carry case.










Everything is neatly packed and has a section for each major component.










The 6x185650 battery pack, and mains charger. The mains cable has a regional adaptor included to suit your location.










The Geinea II's triple light head and switch.










The mounting accessories.










*Taking a closer look*

Being a relatively simple kit, beyond the previous photos, there are only a couple of other details to look at.

The triple light head has three identical emitters each using a XM-L LED and textured reflector.










The switch unit has two click switches.










*Modes and User Interface:*

Although the Geinea II has a single light unit, the switch still has two actual buttons in it. One gives access to steady modes, and the other to flashing.

If you are using a stead mode and click the flashing mode button, it will switch directly to the flashing modes and visa versa.

From Off - Steady modes switch selects Max, Medium, Low, Off etc
From Off - Flashing modes switch selects Slow half strobe (centre LED steady on), Fast half strobe (centre LED steady on), Full strobe, SOS, Off etc

Once the Geinea II is activated the switch lights up. If the battery has a good level of charge it shows green, then as the battery gets lower, this turns blue then finally red to indicate low battery.

*Batteries and output:*

As with all the other Xeccon bicycle lights I have tested, the Geinea I uses a custom battery pack. In this instance it is a 6x 18650 cell pack in 3S2P configuration so runs at 12.6V. This move to the higher voltage means a lack of battery pack compatibility with other Xeccon lights. The 3S2P configuration also makes cell balancing during charging more critical and the negative impact of a single bad cell much more obvious. I would have preferred Xeccon to stick with the 8.4V working voltage.

_To measure actual output, I built an integrating sphere. See here for more detail. The sensor registers visible light only (so Infra-Red and Ultra-Violet will not be measured)._

*Please note, all quoted lumen figures are from a DIY integrating sphere, and according to ANSI standards. Although every effort is made to give as accurate a result as possible, they should be taken as an estimate only. The results can be used to compare outputs in this review and others I have published.*


Xeccon Geinea III.S. measured ANSI output LumensPWM frequency (Hz) or Strobe frequencyMax1156105Medium563105Low348105Half Strobe slowNot Measured1.47Half Strobe fastNot Measured2.77Full StrobeNot Measured7.1

This light utilises an electronic switch, so there is parasitic drain to consider. As the battery status light is no longer lit when the battery is connected, the drain is significantly lower than previous Xeccon lights, however during attempts to measure the drain, the initial power draw to power up the switch circuit has blown my ammeter so I cannot confirm a reading.

The runtime graph shows the output traces for both the Geinea I and Geinea II.










*The beam*

With its triple emitter head, the Geinea II's beam is very bright, wide and has a good long range. Even on the unlit trails, I never ran out of range up to speeds of nearing 30mph.










The spill is wide and in all directions, which is fine for the rider, but any oncoming traffic or other people on the trail find this pretty blinding. You will need to turn it down to low when meeting or passing anyone head-on.

*What are they really like to use&#8230;*

The compact size of the Geinea II lights makes it easy to accommodate a very bright light on your bicycle.

Once you get used to which half of the switch controls the steady or flashing modes (it would be nice if there were some indication on the switch), flicking between levels is easy. In testing I have accidentally ended up selecting the flashing modes, but can quickly swap back to steady output.

Shown here with the Geinea II's main beam on (with the Gienea I switched on for the rear only), it is clear though how bright the switch illumination is.










That said I suppose it could be angled away slightly to reduce this effect, but it would be better if the illumination were far less bright.

For the rider, the Geienea II provides a very nice wide bright beam with plenty of light. The easy of access to the switch also makes it easier to turn the brightness down when coming across other road/trail users, and you will need to. Seen head-on the Geinea II is pretty blinding due to the wide spill beam.

Somehow it is very difficult to make yourself use anything other than maximum output as all of that light blazes up the path ahead making for a very comfortable ride.

Test sample provided by Xeccon for review as part of the Global Lighting Exposure.


----------



## subwoofer (Sep 18, 2013)

reserved for updates...


----------



## subwoofer (Sep 18, 2013)

As an additional note, not being so well known on mtbr, I would like to point out that I am a totally independent reviewer, testing products in my spare time (I work in IT for a living) and am not in any way affiliated with Xeccon, I just happen to have previously tested some of their lights amongst many many others.

See here:

Subwoofer's Flashlight reviews

and here for a list of my other reviews

Subwoofer's Reviews


----------



## steelhmr (Sep 30, 2011)

The beam looks very nice. You might want to try to shoot over the handlebar next time so we can better see the center of the beam along the trail?


----------



## Kir (May 30, 2013)

Got some questions for this review too 
1) Charger has anything written on it? Especially output current, I wonder how long it'll take to charge that battery.
2) Can you measure the weight of the battery? Looks huge and heavy in that hard case.
3) https://img.photobucket.com/albums/...n/Geinea I and II/57GeineaII-mountingkit-.jpg - these rubber shims in the middle are inserted in the light and switch mounts?


----------



## subwoofer (Sep 18, 2013)

steelhmr said:


> The beam looks very nice. You might want to try to shoot over the handlebar next time so we can better see the center of the beam along the trail?


Good idea. When I was set up taking the photos I kept being interrupted by other cyclists (way more than I've ever come across on this trail) who were also interested in the lights so I ended up packing the camera and tripod before I'd really finished. If I get a chance I'll see what I can do.



Kir said:


> Got some questions for this review too
> 1) Charger has anything written on it? Especially output current, I wonder how long it'll take to charge that battery.
> 2) Can you measure the weight of the battery? Looks huge and heavy in that hard case.
> 3) https://img.photobucket.com/albums/...n/Geinea I and II/57GeineaII-mountingkit-.jpg - these rubber shims in the middle are inserted in the light and switch mounts?


1. I'll check later
2. It does not feel heavy and has not felt an imposition on the bike. I would agree though that is looks bigger than necessary, the 4x18650 packs are much more compact.
3. I've just found out those shims are supposed to be for the camlock mount I did not get. The one I have uses the o-ring mount and it should have come with a camlock metal clamp which uses those shims.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Personally, I don't like that it runs on a 12.6V battery. That creates an incompatibility with all my other lights, batteries and chargers which all use 2S configuration. I could using a special battery for a super-bright light, but this has a 1156 lumen output which is pretty common for a higher priced light. 

I'm also not really in love with the beamshot either. There's a huge dark area in front of the hotspot that I would find distracting. 

Maybe I'm being overly critical here, but this is a $187 light. That's serious money in my opinion. You could buy a glowworm X2 or magicshine 880 for nearly the same amount.

I know I'm going against the grain by posting something negative, most people would just say nothing, but I feel the need to call a spade a spade.

For almost $200 you can do better than this light, probably even from Xeccon themselves.


----------



## subwoofer (Sep 18, 2013)

varider said:


> Personally, I don't like that it runs on a 12.6V battery. That creates an incompatibility with all my other lights, batteries and chargers which all use 2S configuration. I could using a special battery for a super-bright light, but this has a 1156 lumen output which is pretty common for a higher priced light.
> 
> I'm also not really in love with the beamshot either. There's a huge dark area in front of the hotspot that I would find distracting.


Agreed about the 12.6V, I was very disappointed to find that. All the other Xeccon packs are 8.4V.

Not sure what you mean about the beam. There is a dimmer outer spill which give some light round the front wheel, then as you go into the main beam you don't find any dark spots are visible while riding. Remember your eyes perceive relative brightness levels differently to a camera.

Used this light on an unlit trail again last night and loved the beam and quantity of light.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

subwoofer said:


> Not sure what you mean about the beam. There is a dimmer outer spill which give some light round the front wheel, then as you go into the main beam you don't find any dark spots are visible while riding. Remember your eyes perceive relative brightness levels differently to a camera.
> 
> Used this light on an unlit trail again last night and loved the beam and quantity of light.


Ah OK, maybe it's just the camera then. I don't know.

I think having that light shoot out at 45 degrees would be good for riding twisty singletrack.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

subwoofer said:


> As an additional note, not being so well known on mtbr, I would like to point out that I am a totally independent reviewer, testing products in my spare time (I work in IT for a living) and am not in any way affiliated with Xeccon, I just happen to have previously tested some of their lights amongst many many others.


Well... Cynical me says if one is "gifted" a light set to review and post on forums about it takes away from the independent nature of the review. Additionally the statement " I just happen to have previously tested some of their lights amongst many many others." makes me think that due to favorable reviews, you get chosen to do more reviews. If a reviewer was required to return the lights at the end of the review process, I would see that as a big step toward an independent review.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Vancbiker said:


> Well... Cynical me says if one is "gifted" a light set to review and post on forums about it takes away from the independent nature of the review. Additionally the statement " I just happen to have previously tested some of their lights amongst many many others." makes me think that due to favorable reviews, you get chosen to do more reviews. If a reviewer was required to return the lights at the end of the review process, I would see that as a big step toward an independent review.


I was thinking something similar but didn't want to say it. It's something that bothered me while reading this thread.

It seems that forums such as this one are the new frontier for marketing and part of the social networking push for all companies. Give someone a free light in return for a "balanced" review on a popular forum. How negative are you going to be when someone gives something for free? Can the rest of us trust this "review".

I'm not saying that this was the case with subwoofer, for all I know he's just a regular guy who loves lights. Anyway, I enjoyed the review.


----------



## subwoofer (Sep 18, 2013)

Vancbiker said:


> Well... Cynical me says if one is "gifted" a light set to review and post on forums about it takes away from the independent nature of the review. Additionally the statement " I just happen to have previously tested some of their lights amongst many many others." makes me think that due to favorable reviews, you get chosen to do more reviews. If a reviewer was required to return the lights at the end of the review process, I would see that as a big step toward an independent review.





varider said:


> I was thinking something similar but didn't want to say it. It's something that bothered me while reading this thread.
> 
> It seems that forums such as this one are the new frontier for marketing and part of the social networking push for all companies. Give someone a free light in return for a "balanced" review on a popular forum. How negative are you going to be when someone gives something for free? Can the rest of us trust this "review".
> 
> I'm not saying that this was the case with subwoofer, for all I know he's just a regular guy who loves lights. Anyway, I enjoyed the review.


You both raise something that is being discussed on many forums, so I'd like to say a few words about the cynical reception online reviewers are often greeted with.

In some ways I should not even have to write this as I am stating the obvious, and apart from the subsequent conflict itself, what is the point in challenging the review writers motives and potential biases when this is something you need to consider yourself based on several factors.

Firstly, and most importantly, you ARE right to question everything you are told and read on the internet or via any form of media or spoken word.

No-one should ever take anything written anywhere as 'gospel'. Words are written by man and therefore subject to man's imperfections, mistakes, biases, prejudices and personal opinion.

The important thing for all of us to do is to take as much as we can from each source of 'information' (or misinformation) and make up our own minds. Never use only a single source of information to decide on anything. However persuasive a person is in their speech or writing, it is your responsibility to think about the content of what is being communicated and any potential conflicts of interest, bias/prejudice or spin.

The approach I would take when looking at an online review is to look at the different elements that are included. Photos are generally pretty reliable witnesses (unless someone really wants to deceive) and contain a lot of information. Then there are experimental measurements and test results which reflect only the bias of any equipment used and how it is calibrated. Specifications may be included which have been published by the manufacturer and may be entirely inaccurate (which is why my reviews test these with experimental evidence). Lastly the subjective content which however much a writer tries to be objective will always be influenced by some personal aspects, be it opinion or writing style.

Having identified all these elements in the content of a review, you can then take each of them into consideration.

Trust and reputation is also an important factor in how you view a review, but even this can be deceptive as any writer, however good their reputation, can publish a bad article.

If you feel a reviewer is being deceptive, hiding something, or avoiding a direct question, then you might lose faith in the entire review, but at least approach it with an open mind in the beginning.

Regarding bias, this is a very complex aspect. Let's take a few examples&#8230;

Reviewer 1 is sent a free sample so they can test it and write a review and can keep it afterwards.
Reviewer 2 is sent a sample to test and write a review but must return it after the review.
Reviewer 3 buys a product and decides to write a review.

Why has Reviewer 1 been sent this 'entirely free' sample? Are they a writer for a magazine or online publication, or simply a respected enthusiast? What do they get out of it? Let's look at the other two first

The same questions can be asked of Reviewer 2, but in this case, unless they get to keep the sample, why would they bother to write a review unless they get something else out of it (blog site hits and advertising revenue).

Reviewer 3 is actually one of the most interesting examples. What do they get out of posting a review? Of course when I say review, I mean more than a simple paragraph of text, I am talking about a good detailed and illustrated review. Reviewer 3's motives can be due to buyer's remorse (personally trying to justify their own purchase and get support from others), because they feel ripped off and want to complain, or because they love the product and want to share this enthusiasm (read bias).

Now look again at each of these reviewer types and think in which instance you can be most objective. In my view, Reviewer 3 is likely to be the most biased, either in favour or in complaining about the product. Personal feelings and opinions are going to be rife.

Reviewer 2 has to have their own agenda. Why else would you spend a significant time producing a review and seemingly get nothing out of it. This is likely to be a matter of self-promotion for a blog or website that allows the writer to generate revenue from advertising and hits on their own website.

Returning for another look at Reviewer 1. Well OK they get to keep the product, and might well want to be sent more, but by not being financially attached to the product, with no need to justify its purchase price, there is a freedom in their approach. Tests can be run that push the product to its limits and if it breaks then there is no big loss and no need to worry about warranties.

The previous examples describe me as Reviewer 1. My personal involvement in reviewing is driven by my enthusiasm for all things light emitting, and my experience and knowledge are the main reasons manufacturers approach me to write reviews.

Regarding 'gain', even for the products which have the highest value, I worked out the equivalent 'wages' I was earning by completing a review. It worked out at well below minimum wage; not a level of 'pay' any of you would work for, so why assume this is a source of bias. A typical review I write takes around 24 hours of solid work which includes the photography, post processing and image hosting, experimental testing, calculations, product familiarisation, real world testing, research, writing, proofing and publication. A lot of work!

I have been doing this as a part of my obsessive interest in lights. I also test lights I buy myself to see how they actually perform.

Personal writing styles also vary widely. There are those who will look for every possible fault or failing, and complain. It is easy to complain. But just like there is something positive to be said about every person on the planet, there is also a reason for a product to exist, the things it does do and how well it does these. My personal style is to show the good in a product and to also report on any fundamental issues that affect the primary function it serves. That is my style and I'm not twisting anyone's arm to read what I write.

As well as the reviewer's motives there are the motives of the manufacturer to consider. Naturally they want publicity, and the old adage says 'there is no such thing as bad publicity'. What it also shows is a willingness to be publically tested. To be open to criticism. This criticism frequently results in product design improvements which ultimately benefits the consumer.

I've now spent far too long writing this reply now, but hope if nothing else you may be able to consider the wider picture and see through your own personal biases.

Personally I find online reviews a fantastic source of information, and take them for exactly what they are - just another source of information, the validity of which you can decide on for yourself.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

subwoofer said:


> I've now spent far too long writing this reply now, but hope if nothing else you may be able to consider the wider picture and see through your own personal biases.


I didn't intend my post to compel you to spend a bunch of time defending your style of reviewing nor the motivations behind them. Merely expressing my thoughts on the objectivity of "compensated" (no matter how poorly) reviews.


----------



## 6ix (Sep 12, 2013)

subwoofer said:


> Reviewer 1 is sent a free sample so they can test it and write a review and can keep it afterwards.
> Reviewer 2 is sent a sample to test and write a review but must return it after the review.
> Reviewer 3 buys a product and decides to write a review.


Reviewer 3 = Mr. Chinese Fins
Reviewer 1 & 2 = includes this very place. Don't be so naive. This server is not located in a Soup Kitchen. Scan top, along the right all the way down and read the last line above the footer. Every logo, article , activity and banner contributes to this free forum.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Vancbiker said:


> I didn't intend my post to compel you to spend a bunch of time defending your style of reviewing nor the motivations behind them. Merely expressing my thoughts on the objectivity of "compensated" (no matter how poorly) reviews.


Hey, when you open the door don't complain if somebody walks in. :ihih:

When it comes to reviews and the people who do them it doesn't pay to be overly pessimistic. How much bias the reviewer has toward the product is not always going to be self evident. That said, the more you know about the reviewer ( and his reviews ) the more you can either trust or discount his reviews ( depending on your point of view ).

I'm not going to take up a lot of time explaining my own reviews. They are what they are. Instead I'm going to talk about the guy I gave a free light to today. He is one of the janitors that clean the offices owned by the company I work for. The other day I noticed a bike ( Walmart special ) parked outside and asked if it was his bike and if he needed a bike light. He told me that he needed one because when he rides home it's almost completely dark now that the days are getting shorter. Today he is the proud owner of a barely used Bikeray III. I included a small rear blinkie as well. Freely I received so freely I gave. I expect nothing in return. Attitude is everything. You get respect when you earn respect.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Cat-man-do said:


> That said, the more you know about the reviewer ( and his reviews ) the more you can either trust or discount his reviews ( depending on your point of view ).


Absolutely! When we get a user, new to this forum, and the bulk of his posts are related to a particular brand of product my shill/spam/BS warning bells go off. When you have done reviews, I had much more confidence in the objectivity of the review.



Cat-man-do said:


> Instead I'm going to talk about the guy I gave a free light to today. He is one of the janitors that clean the offices owned by the company I work for. The other day I noticed a bike ( Walmart special ) parked outside and asked if it was his bike and if he needed a bike light. He told me that he needed one because when he rides home it's almost completely dark now that the days are getting shorter. Today he is the proud owner of a barely used Bikeray III. I included a small rear blinkie as well. Freely I received so freely I gave. I expect nothing in return. Attitude is everything. You get respect when you earn respect.


Dude! AA++.


----------



## subwoofer (Sep 18, 2013)

Cat-man-do said:


> Instead I'm going to talk about the guy I gave a free light to today. He is one of the janitors that clean the offices owned by the company I work for. The other day I noticed a bike ( Walmart special ) parked outside and asked if it was his bike and if he needed a bike light. He told me that he needed one because when he rides home it's almost completely dark now that the days are getting shorter. Today he is the proud owner of a barely used Bikeray III. I included a small rear blinkie as well. Freely I received so freely I gave. I expect nothing in return. Attitude is everything. You get respect when you earn respect.





Vancbiker said:


> Dude! AA++.


+1



Vancbiker said:


> Absolutely! When we get a user, new to this forum, and the bulk of his posts are related to a particular brand of product my shill/spam/BS warning bells go off. When you have done reviews, I had much more confidence in the objectivity of the review.


If you look at post 3, I did in fact provide you with a list of my other reviews and the different manufacturers involved so that you could see I was not a One Brand Man ;-)

Did you even look at this?


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

subwoofer said:


> Did you even look at this?


Sorry, no. I did see your links to CPF, but very rarely wander there. It's probably a good forum, but my main light interest is pretty tightly centered around mountain bike trail use.


----------



## SMorrison (Dec 17, 2011)

.


Cat-man-do said:


> .... He is one of the janitors that clean the offices owned by the company I work for. The other day I noticed a bike ( Walmart special ) parked outside and asked if it was his bike and if he needed a bike light. He told me that he needed one because when he rides home it's almost completely dark now that the days are getting shorter. ...


And so it goes.

More to the point, invite the guy here.

Walmart special/janitor guy = Reviewer #4

I'd read him!
.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Vancbiker said:


> Absolutely! When we get a user, new to this forum, and the bulk of his posts are related to a particular brand of product my shill/spam/BS warning bells go off. When you have done reviews, I had much more confidence in the objectivity of the review.
> .


Thanks for the vote of confidence. :thumbsup:

I try not to stick with just one brand or vendor and when I do a review I will try to use other brands to compare to. The last thing anyone who does reviews wants is to be associated with just one single brand or vendor and be looked at as a shill. I try to spread the love around but it's not always easy. This is why when I now do reviews I choose a lamp that I think will have some special feature that will appeal to the average dude who doesn't have a boat load of cash to spend on bike lighting. This is why I also have turned down offers to review lights. If I think it is something that won't be of interest to others I won't bother, even if it's free.


----------



## ironbrewer (Oct 17, 2012)

Wow tough crowd. It was a nice thorough review(thanks for taking the time Subwoofer.). It looks like Xeccon passed out a bunch of lights. I think if you get multiple positive reviews that is what makes you think a light is good or bad. If everyone is saying the same thing that is great. I know I don't always believe reviews from the big magazines. They also have a major conflict of interest.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

subwoofer said:


> As an additional note, not being so well known on mtbr, I would like to point out that I am a totally independent reviewer, testing products in my spare time (I work in IT for a living) and am not in any way affiliated with Xeccon, I just happen to have previously tested some of their lights amongst many many others.
> 
> See here:
> 
> ...


Subwoofer, first I wanted to thank you for your review and to welcome you to MTBR "Lights and Night riding" sub-forum. Very well done. Looking over your resume of reviews you have spend a lot of time doing reviews of different torches over on CPF. Since you only list a couple bike lights and you are new to the MTBR forum I'm going to assume that you don't necessarily ride a bike on a regular basis (?) Not that I'm making an issue of this I'm just trying to get more back ground on where you're coming from.

BTW, I really liked what you had to say in post #12. You brought up points about people who do reviews that surprisingly never crossed my mind before. You have my vote in the , "Least likely to be a shill" CAt-a-gory. :thumbsup:


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

"Shown here with the Geinea II's main beam on"

Does that mean that the settings for High Medium and Low simply turn on either all three LEDs, the two at the sides, or the single one in the center? Or, do all LEDs stay on during steady mode, and dim to achieve lower levels of brightness?

Yeah I know this thread is a year old now but I just came across this Xeccon on Amazon and the price has dropped significantly. Having recently replaced my old Magicshine MJ-816 with the latest model, the one with the XM-L2 in the center, and while loving the greater lumens, still wish it were even brighter and had longer run time. Nice thing about the MJ -816 though is that the little side lights (XP-Gs) use diffuser lenses, which provide an extremely even spill without any halo. Was thinking that this Xeccon might be a step up from the Magicshine, were it possible to slap a couple of wide angle lenses over the side beams. Would be great if they operated independently of the center beam, which I wouldn't need while climbing. The strobe is another advantage of the Xeccon over the MJ, would come in handy for commutes on my city bike. So thanks in advance to anyone here who can clue me in on how the Geinea II functions in the different modes.


----------



## mtbRevolution (Aug 10, 2012)

andychrist said:


> "Shown here with the Geinea II's main beam on"
> 
> Does that mean that the settings for High Medium and Low simply turn on either all three LEDs, the two at the sides, or the single one in the center? Or, do all LEDs stay on during steady mode, and dim to achieve lower levels of brightness?
> 
> Yeah I know this thread is a year old now but I just came across this Xeccon on Amazon and the price has dropped significantly. Having recently replaced my old Magicshine MJ-816 with the latest model, the one with the XM-L2 in the center, and while loving the greater lumens, still wish it were even brighter and had longer run time. Nice thing about the MJ -816 though is that the little side lights (XP-Gs) use diffuser lenses, which provide an extremely even spill without any halo. Was thinking that this Xeccon might be a step up from the Magicshine, were it possible to slap a couple of wide angle lenses over the side beams. Would be great if they operated independently of the center beam, which I wouldn't need while climbing. The strobe is another advantage of the Xeccon over the MJ, would come in handy for commutes on my city bike. So thanks in advance to anyone here who can clue me in on how the Geinea II functions in the different modes.


Hi Andy, all 3 LEDs are on when on Hi>Med>Low. Sorry it doesn't split on constant on, eventhough it does on strobes.

The strobe switch is independent. Alternate strobes from middle to sides and back > middle steady on with sides strobbing > all 3 simultaneously strobbing > middle constant on while sides are SOS strobes (3 fast followed by 3 slow strobes).

A cheap and easy way to diffuse any bike light is using frosted cellophane tape. Just don't let the light go on too long without airflow. They aren't designed to handle finger-burning-heat LED lights are capable of without airflow.

The 816's side pods with the XP-Gs are great for commuting. As a mtb light, it does suffer from lack of brightness. Runtime should be just below the 3 hour mark with a 6600mAh which should be standard instead of the 4400 offered.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

mtbRevolution said:


> Hi Andy, all 3 LEDs are on when on Hi>Med>Low. Sorry it doesn't split on constant on, eventhough it does on strobes...
> 
> ...The 816's side pods with the XP-Gs are great for commuting. As a mtb light, it does suffer from lack of brightness. Runtime should be just below the 3 hour mark with a 6600mAh which should be standard instead of the 4400 offered.


Thanks for the enlightenment on the Geinea II, Leonard. I agree the MJ 816 should have come with 6600mAh, and at one time was so offered but no more.  OTH, I find it to be fine for biking on gravel paths, which are relatively light in color and so more readily illuminated than the gosh darned blacktop on the roadways. I really should post some screen shots of it... in a new thread.


----------

